# Dual Play feature in Smart TV



## apoorvyadav678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does the Dual Play feature in Smart TV work only in 3D or 2D as well? If yes, then what games can it be used in?


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 6, 2012)

Dual Play feature on my 3D TV works perfectly for 2D but not in 3D. And even native 2D multiplayers titles to support this functionality are hard to find. I have played COD and Motorstorm Apocalypse in Dual Play and the results were surprisingly favorable


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi apoorvyadav678, LG WRman Sherlock here, 

The Dual Play function, one of the finer innovations of our LG World Record smart TVs, is essentially using 3D glasses to view two different images on the same screen simultaneously. However, each of the gamers can only see the image in 2D. You can use this function in any multi-player game that supports split-screen gaming. 'Tis an awesome feature to prevent cheating! My friend used to cheat all the time when we play Halo but ever since we use Dual Play, adios muchacho!

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India.

LG WRman Sherlock out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 17, 2012)

The Dual Play feature of LG Smart TV can be used in another way - watching in 2D and 3D at the same time! When playing the TV in 3D mode, a person wearing the normal 3D glasses will see a 3D image, while a person wearing a Dual Play glass will see a 2D image.


----------



## praveensahu (Oct 19, 2012)

The Dual Play feature of LG 3D TV dose not supports in all games only those games that have split screen feature.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> The Dual Play feature of LG Smart TV can be used in another way - watching in 2D and 3D at the same time! When playing the TV in 3D mode, a person wearing the normal 3D glasses will see a 3D image, while a person wearing a Dual Play glass will see a 2D image.



Is it so?? can we really watch 2D and 3D at  a same time on a TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Is it so?? can we really watch 2D and 3D at  a same time on a TV?



Yes!  If there is a person who does not want to watch the TV in 3D, he or she simply has to use the Dual Play glasses while watching a 3D movie to see the movie in 2D!  Everyone else who watches the movie with the standard 3D glasses will still get the full 3D effect.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Yes!  If there is a person who does not want to watch the TV in 3D, he or she simply has to use the Dual Play glasses while watching a 3D movie to see the movie in 2D!  Everyone else who watches the movie with the standard 3D glasses will still get the full 3D effect.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Wow..nice tech....never knew something like this also exist.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 30, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Wow..nice tech....never knew something like this also exist.


This is made possible by the passive 3D glasses that LG 3D TVs use. These glasses use differently polarized screens for each eye. In Dual Play glasses, both eyes have the same polarization. So a person wearing a Dual Play glass will see in 2D, while a person wearing a normal 3D glass will see pictures in 3D. Of course, the TV should be in the 3D Mode.


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Nov 5, 2012)

apoorvyadav678 said:


> Does the Dual Play feature in Smart TV work only in 3D or 2D as well? If yes, then what games can it be used in?



I don't think that the Dual Play function supports 3D. But "Gran Turismo" is the only PS3 title I have tried with Dual Play and full-screen multiplayer gaming was much more credible than I initially expected.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 7, 2012)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> I don't think that the Dual Play function supports 3D. But "Gran Turismo" is the only PS3 title I have tried with Dual Play and full-screen multiplayer gaming was much more credible than I initially expected.



You are correct!  You cannot view in 3D while Dual Play is active.  You should try some first person shooter games!  Your friends will never be able to cheat by looking at your screen again!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 5, 2012)

Dual Play as a feature of LG 3D TV is quite good, but in my personal opinion, the feature is useful only for casual gamers - and who like to play on consoles. Even for consoles, the most popular FPS games and online multiplayer games do not support split screens - so Dual Play is limited in its use; wouldn't you agree?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 5, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Dual Play as a feature of LG 3D TV is quite good, but in my personal opinion, the feature is useful only for casual gamers - and who like to play on consoles. Even for consoles, the most popular FPS games and online multiplayer games do not support split screens - so Dual Play is limited in its use; wouldn't you agree?



You raise a good point in that not everyone will be utilizing the Dual Play feature in LG 3D TVs.  However, that is not to say that it is not a useful feature when you do use it.  You will be surprised how many games are actually compatible with Dual Play.  In addition, saying that the feature is only useful for casual gamers is like saying that only casual gamers will purchase a Nintendo Wii.  Even if that is true, it doesn't mean it isn't popular (not exactly the best analogy, but you get my point, right?).

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> You raise a good point in that not everyone will be utilizing the Dual Play feature in LG 3D TVs.  However, that is not to say that it is not a useful feature when you do use it.  You will be surprised how many games are actually compatible with Dual Play.  In addition, saying that the feature is only useful for casual gamers is like saying that only casual gamers will purchase a Nintendo Wii.  Even if that is true, it doesn't mean it isn't popular (not exactly the best analogy, but you get my point, right?).
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I get your perspective but any hardcore gamer will swear by his PC gaming rig and not his console..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 27, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> I get your perspective but any hardcore gamer will swear by his PC gaming rig and not his console..



True.  PC >> Console.  But I'll admit, I still enjoy my console games very much.  For some reason, playing a PC game on a big screen TV doesn't quite feel the same as playing on a computer monitor.  So if I want to play games on my LG TV, I prefer to hook up a console rather than connect my computer via HDMI.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

